# Maria Menounos - at the Pamella Roland Fall 2012 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in New York 4.02.2012 (8x)



## Mandalorianer (15 Feb. 2012)

Maria Menounos walks the runway at the Pamella Roland Fall 2012 fashion show during 
Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at The Studio at Lincoln Center on February 14, 2012 in New York City.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## posemuckel (15 Feb. 2012)

Eine Traumfrau.


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2012)

die Rundungen sind perfekt


----------



## Maus68 (29 März 2012)

Hübsche Bilder. Danke. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

